# Printing a non printer friendly web page



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Windows XP Services Optimize Guide

Any Tip's

All I want is the List of Services and there explanation ??

P.S. I did email the author 

Thanks


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Do you really want a hardcopy, or just to save the contents?

IE: Do a File > Save to save the page, and then open it from a browser.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

WhitPhil said:


> Do you really want a hardcopy, or just to save the contents?
> 
> IE: Do a File > Save to save the page, and then open it from a browser.


When you go playin with these things it's best to have a hard copy (IMO)

I went thru and adjusted as I saw fit then couldn't get online ;( .. took about 20 min to figure out but would have been nice to have a printout.

Thanks


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

True.

But as long as the PC boots up, you will still be able to access the "saved as" web page.

Black Viper "used" to be the gospel on services, and a copy is still available


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Yup .. Allready got Vipers but thanks.. 

This one seems to go alittle deeper and I really like the way he explains how he came to his conclusions.

I think if I remember correctly I did some kinda copy and paste with Vipers and had to do some editing also. Was a slow day and I had a few hours to kill. Also I used Word which I haven't installed yet since my system rebuild.

Just thought there may be a eaiser way ..

Thanks


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Tried to print this again today with a different setup, printer, and browser..

Still no go


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I took out everything except the table of services, changed the font-size, resized it to fit on 8.5x11 paper, changed to black text on white background, and changed the links to be readable when printed.

Haven't tried it, but it should print fine.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome !!!! .. Thanks So Much :up: 

Perfect ... 

What did you use to create a pdf file with?

Thanks Allot
Cowboy


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No problem 
http://OpenOffice.org


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Heya Brendan,
Tried printing it out and it's like microscopic? The font's so small I can't read it at all??

Also .. This open office.. I've never tried it.. Is it less envasive than say Office XP? Can you pick and choose what you want to install from it?

I'm downloading it right now ..looks like 65meg.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes you can choose which parts to install.
Here's a bigger font.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The problem with the PDF is because it has been created as a one page document, 10 inches wide and (now) 102 inches long. (when the file is open in Reader, check the bottom of the page for the size)

When viewed, the browser is obviously smart enough to allow you to view it, but printing is another question. 

If you save the file and open it in Reader, File > Document Properties shows the "paper size".


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Odd, I'm not sure why OpenOffice is saving it as a 1 Page document.

Maybe this will print better - save attachment as a .html file and print it from your browser.


----------



## mrblonde (Nov 15, 2004)

Download and install PrintPunk which adds a toolbar to IE which has a button that automatically scales the web page to fit the printed page. Works fine on the page that you are trying to print.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion .. I really appreciate it ..

But here are a couple of limitations I keep bumping into.

I don't use or have IE (It is not on my computer)

I don't wanna install any software .. if possible.


----------



## shawnstrauss (Jan 25, 2004)

IE>Tools>Internet Options>General Tab>Accessibility, Tick the box "Ignore colors specified on web pages. Highlight the text you want to print and go to File>Print>Print selection. I know you aren't using IE but, perhaps your browser of choice offers similiar options?


----------

